# Military Rings



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *cjmcleod@nbnet.nb.ca Jan McLeod* on *Sat, 4 Nov 2000 07:57:20 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Jan McLeod cjmcleod@nbnet.nb.ca on
Saturday, November 4, 2000 at 07:57:19
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was wondering if anyone would know if it is possible to obtain a ring with the RCD Armoured Corp insignia?
My son Cpl. Travis Sherriff is with that Regiment in Petawawa, presently attached to Headquarters in training for Bosnia.
I had thought I would get him one of these rings, if they are available for Christmas, but it is likely too late now.  But I would still get it for him before he leaves for Bosnia in March.
Could somebody out there let me know if there is such a thing available and point me in the right direction if it is?
I thank you very much for your help,
Jan McLeod
cjmcleod@nbnet.nb.ca
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Sat, 4 Nov 2000 09:48:46 -0500*
Try contacting the RCD through their page at:
 http://www.renc.igs.net/dragoons/welcome.htm 
They should be able to tell you if the Regimental Kit Shop carries what
you‘re looking for.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
20001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Jan McLeod 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, November 04, 2000 7:57 AM
Subject: Military Rings
> I was wondering if anyone would know if it is possible to obtain a ring
with the RCD Armoured Corp insignia?
> Jan McLeod
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mr Mrs Clark <clarkfamily@canada.com>* on *4 Nov 2000 05:40:10 -0800*
Hi Jan
My name is Steven Clark. I am with HQ  Sigs here in Petawawa. My wife and I run a laser engraving business from our house. Some of our business also includes cast items, such as pins, medals, belt buckles and of course rings. In a separate message to your email only, I will attach a jpg file showing you some of the styles of rings available.
The rings are available in S.Silver, 10,14 and 18K gold. Price would vary greatly depending on the metal,and ring style.
S
On Sat, 04 November 2000, Jan McLeod wrote:
> 
> The following comments were submitted by
> Jan McLeod cjmcleod@nbnet.nb.ca on
> Saturday, November 4, 2000 at 07:57:19
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would know if it is possible to obtain a ring with the RCD Armoured Corp insignia?
> 
> My son Cpl. Travis Sherriff is with that Regiment in Petawawa, presently attached to Headquarters in training for Bosnia.
> 
> I had thought I would get him one of these rings, if they are available for Christmas, but it is likely too late now.  But I would still get it for him before he leaves for Bosnia in March.
> 
> Could somebody out there let me know if there is such a thing available and point me in the right direction if it is?
> 
> I thank you very much for your help,
> 
> Jan McLeod
> 
> cjmcleod@nbnet.nb.ca
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> 
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________________
Get your FREE personalized e-mail at  http://www.canada.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

